# Hi Point C9...an inexpensive gun that works?



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I broke down and paid the 190 dollars to get this pistol for a house gun. I ordered a spare magazine, from Hi Point, for 15 dollars. I took this gun to the range expecting some problems, but found out that it was not only accurate, but 100% reliable as well. I ran 64 rounds of 115 grain Remington FMJ and 16 rounds of Hornady 115 grain Critical Defense through it without one malfunction.

I have had a Hi Point JHP, a .45 ACP, for about a year now and have had just over 500 rounds of 100% reliable service out of it. Hope the C9 does as good.

Very comfortable to shoot, but homely as hell. I guess beauty is as beauty does. Happy owner, so far, of two Hi Point pistols.:mrgreen:


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Good for you! Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My only problem with Hi-Point pistols is that they are made of a relatively soft, die-cast metal, which I believe to be Zymak (that is, mostly Zinc).
Thus, I question their long life and durability.
If you depend upon one, it would not be nice were it to finally break exactly at the moment when you need it most.

Example:
I have a Star PD. It is a really nice carry gun, in .45 ACP, with an aluminum frame: Lightweight, accurate, crisp and light trigger.
But I will no longer stake my life on it.
I was shown, by an experienced, competent gunsmith, that Star's heat-treatment processes were not well controlled, which occasionally resulted in sears that were hard all the way through, and hammers with brittle cock-notches. I would not like to find, at exactly the wrong moment, that my Star PD would not stay cocked, or, worse, that it would rip through an entire magazine-worth of cartridges upon the first or second pull of its trigger.
So far, none of that has happened. Indeed, my PD may have a set of properly-heat-treated internal parts. But I won't take the chance, unless some unforeseen circumstance forces me.

(You can't find out whether a PD's parts are correctly heat-treated without destroying them in the test.)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My only problem with Hi-Point pistols is that they are made of a relatively soft, die-cast metal, which I believe to be Zymak (that is, mostly Zinc).
> Thus, I question their long life and durability.
> If you depend upon one, it would not be nice were it to finally break exactly at the moment when you need it most.
> 
> ...


I agree. I enjoy blasting away with the two Hi Points I have, but am under no illusion that they will not run as many rounds down the tube as any of my Berettas will. I read an article about a few different longevity tests on Hi Points, and they usually will run strong for about 5,000-6,000 rounds, but then take a crap. Usually it is slide wear around the striker channel or firing pin damage, seeing as though they use the firing pin as an ejector blade too. They are surprisingly accurate, having the barrel fixed to the frame the way they are, and their weight make recoil very light. The slides are made of Zymak(Aluminum/Zinc alloy). They are what they are and no more, but I do believe they are a much better made gun than some of the "other" cheaper guns out there.:watching:


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

I have avoided Hi Point as a consideration as well as most of the cheaper handguns, would rather spend the extra money on a Ruger and know I have something reliable that will last. 

However, you do make a good point about understanding the life span of them and for a .45 that will get fired one magazine a month at the range might be a consideration. The price is certainly attractive, at less than 200 here locally would quickly exceed the gun price with ammo cost. The only thing everybody locally has in stock here lately is .45 ACP.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have changed my opinion of Hi-Point pistols to some extent, based upon the experience of users (of whom I am not one).

I suggest that the Hi-Point .45 ACP pistol might be an acceptable learner's tool, with the understanding that it should be replaced by something better, to be purchased in the near future.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Very near future......


Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have changed my opinion of Hi-Point pistols to some extent, based upon the experience of users (of whom I am not one).
> 
> I suggest that the Hi-Point .45 ACP pistol might be an acceptable learner's tool, with the understanding that it should be replaced by something better, to be purchased in the near future.


----------



## david6969 (Mar 13, 2013)

I also caught the cheep c9 fever, Although I have not shot it due to lack of ammo. I also purchased at walmart a holster that fit perfect. will also hold spare mag. Look for it with the airrifles. Its made by crosman. I hope you find the less than $ 9.00 holster.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

david6969 said:


> I also caught the cheep c9 fever, Although I have not shot it due to lack of ammo. I also purchased at walmart a holster that fit perfect. will also hold spare mag. Look for it with the airrifles. Its made by crosman. I hope you find the less than $ 9.00 holster.


The C9 I have is used as a house gun for the wife. She put three magazines through it a few weeks ago and shot it very well...no malfunctions at all. I usually load it up with Hornady Zombie Max and it has no problems cycling other JHP rounds either. I had ordered a second magazine from Hi Point for 15 dollars and keep the gun loaded and ready to go for her as well as the spare magazine.


----------



## dman1979 (Mar 7, 2014)

agreed


----------

